# AppleScript - Menu déroulant.



## kOrt3x (17 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je souhaite faire un menu déroulant, avec 3-4 choix, et dont chaque choix faire apparaitre un text different.

Comment doit-je m'y prendre?

Merci.


----------



## Céroce (18 Janvier 2007)

Regarde par là:

http://www.cssplay.co.uk/menus/index.html


----------



## kOrt3x (18 Janvier 2007)

ok, je te remercie pour ta réponce, mais je pense que ça n'est pas le meme langagues.
moi je chercher plutot de applescript. ça c'est plutot pour de la programmation web.


----------



## zacromatafalgar (18 Janvier 2007)

Salut,
Jette un il sur l'exemple Unit Converter, tu le trouveras dans : DisqueDur/Developper/Examples/Applescript Studio/Unit Converter...


----------



## kOrt3x (18 Janvier 2007)

Ok, grand merci, avec ça je vais trouver mon bonheur.
je ne savait pas qu'il y aviat plein d'exemple.

Merci


----------



## Céroce (19 Janvier 2007)

kOrt3x a dit:


> ok, je te remercie pour ta réponce, mais je pense que ça n'est pas le meme langagues.
> moi je chercher plutot de applescript. ça c'est plutot pour de la programmation web.




Euh...
Ben c'est du CSS, donc ça marche chez tout le monde.
N'oublie pas que JavaScript n'est pas forcément activé chez tout le monde et qu'il pose parfois des problèmes avec les lecteurs d'écran. Pense à proposer une alternative au cas où il serait désactivé.


----------

